

Building your own email server - aethertap
https://www.misumasu.com/building-your-own-email-server/

======
kayman
I considered doing this myself, but I read the biggest challenge is making
sure your emails are not considered spam.

Your private ip might be part of a larger network where your fellow "VPS"
users might be considered spam.

How do you ensure your emails won't go into the spam box because you host your
own box?

As opposed to gmail or mailgun building the relationships to ensure mail from
them is not categorized into spam.

~~~
toast0
If you're going to do this, you need to make sure you're putting yourself in
the right neighborhood. If you don't have a direct allocation of IPs, you want
to get IPs from an organization that does a good job of responding to spam
requests, and has a high barrier for entry, so that you're not associated with
spammers. You also want to make sure that the only way for you to lose your IP
is through some action on your part; you're going to be establishing its
reputation, and you don't want to lose it because of an extended outage or
something.

I've had good luck with using a static IP from my residential ISP (Sonic.net):
they respond quickly to spam reports, and you need to live in the area to have
residential service, so spammers are unlikely to use it. Also, I've had no
problems using dedicated hosting as well (SoftLayer), they also have a good
spam response team, it's easier to get an account, but the servers aren't
cheap, so spammers will go to cheaper pastures.

